# irqbalance - do I still need it?

## Maf

Hi there. I just moved from amd x2 to intel e5200 and I noticed, that interrupts are perfectly divided between two cores. Do I still need irqbalance?

Is there some substitution in kernel or somewhere?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Is there some substitution in kernel or somewhere?

 

balancing can also be done by the kernel, yes ( in case you enabled it of course - grep for CONFIG_IRQBALANCE in your kernel .config).

But the userspace daemon is supposed to do a better job and also to be more power efficient, use that one instead.

cheers

----------

## depontius

Running "powertop" advises to deconfigure the kernel IRQ balancing, and use userspace instead.

----------

## Gef

@Gringo, 

Thanks for the tip.

Here is a useful documentation : http://www.irqbalance.org/documentation.php

----------

## Massimo B.

And today, as of 3.5.0? I can't even find any CONFIG_IRQBALANCE in that sources.

PS.: I tried ircbalance and my harddrive lost interrupt, I needed to restart hardly by SYSREQ. So I quickly unmerged this tool..

----------

## Ant P.

irqbalance is pretty much worthless on anything but a real NUMA system.

----------

